# FSA Headset help..



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a 2013 Le Champion TI and the stock FSA headset keeps coming loose. I am tired of fighting with it and decided to replace it. I do not need anything crazy like Chris King, I just want a solid headset that is well made, won't come loose and not break the bank. 

What are you guys running and how has it been working for you..

Thanks,

Hyder


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Hyder said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 2013 Le Champion TI and the stock FSA headset keeps coming loose. I am tired of fighting with it and decided to replace it. I do not need anything crazy like Chris King, I just want a solid headset that is well made, won't come loose and not break the bank.
> 
> ...


Did you set this up yourself?

I only ask because most headset issues like yours are the result of an incorrect understanding as to how a threadless headset works and how to correctly set up. There are endless threads about this so google is your friend.

There's nothing wrong with FSA headsets. Extremely common as OEM items.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Hyder said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 2013 Le Champion TI and the stock FSA headset keeps coming loose. I am tired of fighting with it and decided to replace it. I do not need anything crazy like Chris King, I just want a solid headset that is well made, won't come loose and not break the bank.
> 
> ...


Never had issues with the VP Components headset (made under a Cane Creek license) on my low end Bikes Direct Windsor Wellington 3.0.

So... Cane Creek 40-series will be a a good headset to get without breaking the bank.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> Did you set this up yourself?
> 
> I only ask because most headset issues like yours are the result of an incorrect understanding as to how a threadless headset works and how to correctly set up. There are endless threads about this so google is your friend.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with FSA headsets. Extremely common as OEM items.


No sir,

It is the stock headset that came with the bike. I noticed that it started getting loose fairly quickly after i received the bike. I have taken it to the LBS a few times and had them tighten it, but it still keeps getting loose. Figured I would just change it out and see if that helps any. It is not my main bike so I do have another to ride, just figured I should not have to tighten it that much.. I have never tightened my other bikes headset and I ride that way more...


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

I had the same problem. It seems that the compression plug can distort the steerer tube just enough that the stem doesn't grip properly when you bolt it on.

Adjust it as your normally would so it feels right. Then remove the top cap while leaving the stem mounted as it is. Now remove the compression plug. Further tighten the stem bolts without moving the position. Re-insert the compression plug and tighten only enough so it will stay put. Bolt the top cap back on and tighten just enough so it stays put. 

Let me know how that works out.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Hyder, did you ever find a solution? After about a year the headset loosened up again and I performed the same procedure again. If a new/different headset solved it for you I might buy one. Re tightening once a year isn't too big a deal though.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Gatorfreak said:


> Hyder, did you ever find a solution? After about a year the headset loosened up again and I performed the same procedure again. If a new/different headset solved it for you I might buy one. Re tightening once a year isn't too big a deal though.


Hey Gatorfreak,

I ended up taking it to my LBS and the mechanic works some magic and it has never came loose again. Not sure what he did but it has worked just fine since.. I took it in and told him I wanted it replace my headset, he said to let him give it a shot before I replace it, and it has been perfect..


----------

